# Possible Serial Killer Christian Older Couple Shooting Street Kids



## Rox Starr Baby (Dec 20, 2015)

I know this sounds way crazy. It is! I promise it is also very REAL!!!!

I-25 from Trinidad Colorado to Las Vegas New Mexico

I was traveling through with my boyfriend when a fight broke is up. It was four days later when he contacted me to get his gear. He went with this elderly Christian couple who promised to show him a better life with God... Okay whatever.

but then, I get the weirdest voice mail from my ex begging for help, saying it was urgent, pleading for me to pick up the phone, claiming he still loved me.

when I called the number back a guy named Harvey said he had to punch my ex in the face for lying about using the phone. Claimed he drove him to Las Vegas and left him. This was seven weeks ago. No one has heard from my ex since that last voice mail

Since then I have been trying to find a trace of what happened...

I found out, Harvey is a registered sex offender. A Christian. He is about fifty years old. Has white hair and a white beard. He is stalky in build maybe 5'6" around 210lbs.

He is already under police investigation for unrelated events. The police closed the case about my ex saying he probably just doesn't want to talk to me any more.

I also was able to get information from the local dog shelter about Harvey, (suspect.) He has been ditching "stray" dogs since September of this year (2015) I have been volunteering there to walk the dogs and a large portion of them respond to street commands such as dog out.

A friend told me her friend has traveler son who just shot himself in the head in Mesa but they suspected elderly couple, police refused to investigate.

If you were to believe that each surrendered dog had one or two missing humans we are looking at a very scary situation.

Please beware elderly man/couple may be offering food, cash, shelter, free tv, God, traveling evangilism. May be armed.

I care for my ex. But also I care this is happening right here right now. And I seem to be the only one who knows or cares.

I could use help putting this serial killer/kidnapper away. Please migrate this way if you can help, please use caution. Extremely dangerous and may be bigger than just this couple.

we bums are people too! And I want justice for the ones who took my bum from this earth. I want to still believe he is alive but six weeks seems a long time.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 20, 2015)

What makes you think they're shooting people?

I hope your ex is ok.


----------



## Rox Starr Baby (Dec 20, 2015)

7xMichael said:


> What makes you think they're shooting people?
> 
> I hope your ex is ok.


another traveler was found shot with a suicide note. He had been staying with this same couple. The police refused to dig further when his parents said they didn't believe there son to be suicidal. Police said homeless people do drugs and alcohol and are unstable. Case closed. This was before my ex went missing. I learned through my investagation


----------



## Rox Starr Baby (Dec 20, 2015)

to post more accurately my ex and I got in the fight on Nov 3rd, he got his gear and went with Christian couple on Nov 6th the voicemail was left on Nov 9th. It was three voicemails, one that I mentioned previously. Second whispering "please pick up the phone" desperate scary sounding. Third was hang up. All from same number all in five min window.
police closed investigation Dec. 3rd.

I stopped traveling Nov. 9th. Rented a place to live in the town I saw him last. Joined weird Christian couples church (now they stopped attending due to my presence) I got a job at local animal shelter.travel up and down the 25 asking everyone I can for help or information.

I know this seems crazy. I guess that's why I have to be the one to investigate. Crazy or not this man belongs behind bars. I hope and pray my ex is fine. I hope and pray this man Harvey is not a serial killer/kidnapper.


----------



## OstrichJockey (Dec 20, 2015)

I hope your ex is okay and Harvey isnt a serial killer. 

But this is a fantastic story. Keep us updated.


----------



## GabeNoscar (Dec 20, 2015)

Thats some all too close to home stuff. You are probally right but how can you really know or actually catch them ?


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Dec 20, 2015)

I assume you showed them the audio recordings??


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Dec 20, 2015)

That is some really eerie shit. Let's hope these are just nasty coincidences. Anybody who knows anything else, post here.


----------



## kokomojoe (Dec 21, 2015)

Are there any articles/news on this? Even if it's just about the individuals themselves. Fucked up that cops aren't doing anything about it, just as fucked up that I probably wouldn't have heard about any of this if it weren't for this post.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 21, 2015)

unfortunetly im not surprised if police were unresponsive to the person found with a suicide note, big shock that the authorities arnt concerned with just another dead bum huh?

i hope yer ex is ok and my advice would be to get in touch with the police and ask to speak to a detective. if the person is a registered sex offender it would help push the case farther up the ladder because that kind of shit makes news pretty fast (faster then say...a homeless youth kidnapped). nows not the time to become batman and try investigating this yerself, if these people are infact dangerous sex offenders/kidnappers/killers it might be time to let the professional sex offenders/kidnappers/killers (cops) do their job for once.


----------



## Rox Starr Baby (Dec 21, 2015)

OutsideYourWorld said:


> I assume you showed them the audio recordings??


yes, the police heard the audio recordings. They are the ones who told me this Harvey guy is a registered sex offender.


----------



## Rox Starr Baby (Dec 21, 2015)

I do not know of any news articles.

as for letting cops do the investigations I strongly agree. They how ever think they already did. Closed the case.

I give a fuck. About my ex yes, but more so, we don't have lives of luxury. It's rough enough without Christian do gooders killing bums!

I keep getting responses from community and church members that people choose the lives that take them out and that I need to leave this alone.

that just makes me need to dig deeper. This is really creepy. I am not afraid of death, I am afraid we are able to silently be murdered/kidnapped and no one cares. I mean WOW


----------



## Chaseur (Dec 21, 2015)

This looks like a very scary situation, feel free to PM me any extra information you have; name of the church, their full names, etc. because I'm good at online snooping.


----------



## Mankini (Dec 21, 2015)

Here's whatcha do: contact CBI 719 647 5999.


----------



## Rox Starr Baby (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Rox Starr Baby (Dec 22, 2015)

found this on national sex offender search. It is public information so I figure I can repost it, I hope I'm right because this is the actual warning ⚠ we need.

Harvey G Plunk

that is the last person to see my ex. That's who's phone I called when returning my exs scary voicemails. That's who was holding a teddy bear at a stop sign. That's who has been dumping dogs at local animal shelter. That's who claimed to have punched my ex in the face for lying.

Harvey plunk

beware of this man

this man may be extremely dangerous and targeting travelers/dirty kids/bums


----------



## Mankini (Dec 22, 2015)

You call CBI right now!!! They're not small town shitheads like the majority around here. And they consistently work in NM.


----------



## Rox Starr Baby (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Rox Starr Baby (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## EphemeralStick (Dec 22, 2015)

Do you have any pictures of your ex by chance? Have you tried talking to other travelers, perhaps someone has seen him in another city? It's fairly drastic to assume he is dead. I understand your concern but this story just seems way too far fetched.


----------



## Rox Starr Baby (Dec 22, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> You call CBI right now!!! They're not small town shitheads like the majority around here. And they consistently work in NM.



I don't want to contact a link number. Who is cbi? What does cbi stand for? Where are they located? What do they do?

and to the other person who messaged me why is giving you my private email address safer? Safer for who?

You guys know I'm in the middle of pissing off a very dangerous person right now right? He knows me and knows I'm intent on getting a conviction. He knows my car. Knows I sent the police. Knows I go to his church. Knows I will not stop. He knows I know where he lives. He knows I saw him with the teddy bear across state lines, we talked that day.

so I will not be giving my private email for safety. And I will not be calling random numbers unless I can verify before hand who I am calling.

this is not a game people. One man is dead, one man is missing, I am publicly accusing Harvey. No offense but I think I will play it safe on this one.


----------



## Rox Starr Baby (Dec 22, 2015)

EphemeralStick said:


> Do you have any pictures of your ex by chance? Have you tried talking to other travelers, perhaps someone has seen him in another city? It's fairly drastic to assume he is dead. I understand your concern but this story just seems way too far fetched.



yes I have been talking to other travelers, I mentioned that earlier... I drive up and down the 25 asking any one if they know any thing...

no I do not have any pictures of my ex, when we broke up I erased him.

I agree this seems far fetched, crazy, unbelievable, either way this is what I am dealing with.

I guess that is why I am the only one willing to investigate .

my ex is a prick. But still deserves some one to give a fuck he is missing. I don't want to assume he is dead. The killer part is the other traveler dead with suicide note who was staying with Harvey.


----------



## Rox Starr Baby (Dec 22, 2015)

I have no interest in being insulted. I have stopped traveling to try to help a man who I dumped for good reason. I found out all this crazy information since I got that terrifing voicemail(s).

The animal shelter is trying to convict on animal abuse because Harvey threw a dog out his truck window when they demanded more info.

I just today, was able to prove Harvey exists, that is his real name, and he is a registered sex offender, just as I was told.

I plan on uncovering who this"suicide" victim was. Why the police keep looking the other way...

I am not on this website to waste my time. I'm on here because while I work an impossible task there is still a dangerous situation actively happening.

I am here to possibly prevent someone else from falling into whatever this is.

Thank you everyone for passing the word along.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Dec 22, 2015)

No one is insulting you. You haven't even specified what your ex's name is or any way to identify him. It seems to me that you're not looking to help find your ex; you're just looking to prosecute a person based on a hunch that he might have caused someone you don't even know personally harm. I've sat by and watched this unfold but this is starting to get ridiculous. You have no substantial evidence to any crime other here say.

If what your saying is true then awesome, you put the word out there. Mission accomplished. However you yourself don't even know if there is truth to him being a serial killer. Sounds to me like you're starting an unnecessary panic without enough concrete evidence to back it up.


----------



## OstrichJockey (Dec 22, 2015)

This thread is almost good enough to travel clear across the country to try and get kidnapped by a 73 year old serial killer Christian to find out the outcome.

Maybe I'm just drunk.


----------



## Rox Starr Baby (Dec 23, 2015)

okay, my ex is Cole Davis. He is around 28. He is a white guy, stalky in build maybe 5'9 180lbs he is bi. He is soft spoken. Brown hair blue eyes.

I am still seriously pissed at my ex and honestly am having a hard time wanting him to not get what's coming. How ever, obviously no one deserves this wierdness.

I am posting about this Harvey guy because wether my ex made out out of this or not, I ended up discovering some crazy ass shit that is happening right now.

with any luck Harvey will be behind bars soon, so far I can't prove about people but I do have him on animal abuse case now.


----------



## Rox Starr Baby (Dec 23, 2015)

OstrichJockey said:


> This thread is almost good enough to travel clear across the country to try and get kidnapped by a 73 year old serial killer Christian to find out the outcome.
> 
> Maybe I'm just drunk.


please don't any one get hurt. The whole point of this is to prevent that!!!!


----------



## Rox Starr Baby (Dec 23, 2015)

EphemeralStick said:


> No one is insulting you. You haven't even specified what your ex's name is or any way to identify him. It seems to me that you're not looking to help find your ex; you're just looking to prosecute a person based on a hunch that he might have caused someone you don't even know personally harm. I've sat by and watched this unfold but this is starting to get ridiculous. You have no substantial evidence to any crime other here say.
> 
> If what your saying is true then awesome, you put the word out there. Mission accomplished. However you yourself don't even know if there is truth to him being a serial killer. Sounds to me like you're starting an unnecessary panic without enough concrete evidence to back it up.


I am sorry, I really truly with all my heart HATE the electronic world, I am not alone for it hates me back. I am used to living in the woods, now I am living in an apartment have a job and a phone that keeps going find ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding. Grarrrr, I feel like screaming sometimes.

yes I agree, I have no way of proving or even knowing what this guy Harvey is really about. That's why it says possible not known serial killers, if I could prove this all he would be locked up I promise you. Yes all I want is to spread the word that something fishy is up.

I don't want to be online every day responding to posts but I seem to have put myself in all of this by choice. A choice I question alot. I want to be back in the woods. But my heart tells me this is one of those things I need to see through. Who else if not me. Ya know?

any ways I know I wasnt under attack, and I'm sorry for my stressed out response. Nothing personal I promise


----------



## logan714 (Dec 26, 2015)

all i can say is I'm 53 been on the road since i was 14 and i have seen shit like this go down and the pigs could give a fuck about any one of us
logan


----------



## Artemisia Blackwell (Dec 27, 2015)

This is creepy as fuck. The part about the dogs responding to street commands especially set off my psychic radar. I met a brother a few months ago who told me a story about being picked up in Kansas city by some Christians who were trying take him somewhere out of his way and made phone calls to people saying "we found another one". The dude freaked and managed to escape. They were apparently associated with some organization called the Irish temple or Scottish temple (I can't remember exactly). You are correct in hypothesizing that this could extend beyond just this incident. This goes without saying but stay safe! I wish you protection from harm. Thank you for following your conscience. If there is any way I could help without physically being there, please let me know. Much love.


----------



## urchin (Dec 28, 2015)

Artemisia Blackwell said:


> This is creepy as fuck. The part about the dogs responding to street commands especially set off my psychic radar. I met a brother a few months ago who told me a story about being picked up in Kansas city by some Christians who were trying take him somewhere out of his way and made phone calls to people saying "we found another one". The dude freaked and managed to escape. They were apparently associated with some organization called the Irish temple or Scottish temple (I can't remember exactly). You are correct in hypothesizing that this could extend beyond just this incident. This goes without saying but stay safe! I wish you protection from harm. Thank you for following your conscience. If there is any way I could help without physically being there, please let me know. Much love.


That was likely this group. 

http://www.srkc.org/history/


----------



## bystander (Jan 7, 2016)

Any updates?

Hope your ex is fine. This does seem to be a stretch but fuck, thats how this shit usually is, isn't it? Good luck to yea.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jan 13, 2016)

I am living in Santa Fe New Mexico sleeping outside right now, have hitched/walked through springer many times. PM me if you need help OP


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jan 16, 2016)

If I don't hear any updates I am going to take some time off work to hitchhike up to Springer to poke around within the next couple weeks


----------



## Violet Ruby (Jan 19, 2016)

What's the dudes phone number?


----------



## CrustyFuckinP (Jan 20, 2016)

You mentioned you were volunteering at the shelter? 
I know you briefly mentioned it , but i think it's very important to emphasize that the dogs are obeying street commands. That shows it is NOT a coincidence. Housies do not teach their dogs "dog out ".
Have you tried "oooooooh dog" , "schwag dog", "no groundscores", especially "gimmie the crack..... Now take the money", and "Rosa parks"?
If the dogs knows most of those, i know it sounds crazy, but you could probably get some dog whisperer to help locate the killer or even the victims.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 20, 2016)

The Christians deleted this account.


----------



## Gypsy McNomad (Jan 27, 2016)

Saw this on DKCSC any updates? Hope youre ok and get to the bottom of this, we live in a crazy fucked up world, be careful


----------



## Killjoy (Mar 3, 2016)

TheWindAndRain said:


> If I don't hear any updates I am going to take some time off work to hitchhike up to Springer to poke around within the next couple weeks


Ever go?


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Mar 3, 2016)

Killjoy said:


> Ever go?


No i never went. I called the police who immediately recognized harveys name but denied there was anyone in town making accusations about him. The op never responded very strange


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 3, 2016)

Rox Starr Baby said:


> View attachment 27537


I'm unsure how the frikkin kops, deputards or DMV people who fill out these forms get to keep their jobs.

This fellas hair is NOT blk.

Ooh, ooh! Since I can do that shit right can I have an overworked and underpaid job?


----------



## Killjoy (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. Shes probably nuts. Or the police are in on it.....


----------



## Sven (Mar 7, 2016)

Or these people got to her. 

Seems a bit oddly elaborate just to make up for attention. 
Especially as there is a real sex offender named.

Maybe people going to the area she mentioned should be on their guard. 

If someone else makes it through there, perhaps they could check out this shelter and see if they do respond to street commands.


----------



## Desert (Oct 13, 2016)

After reading this, I think it would be wise to comment. While it is very easy to disregard the claims in this post, there may be some truth in it. I have spent roughly 20 years living in New Mexico, and over the past few months, not too far from the area mentioned. While I cannot say that the events depicted here are true, she raises a very real issue. 

Anyone traveling between Santa Fe, NM and Trinidad, CO along I-25 need to be very vigilant. The longer that I spend in the area, the more I hear about extremely fucked up things occurring on this stretch of highway. 

I am aware of the "mysterious" vanishings of several young women and men that were investigated but led to cold cases. There are also several extremely brutal rapes and murders that have occurred in towns such as Springer and Las Vegas. These include kidnappings and tortures. Documented and generally unsolved. You have to understand, however, that New Mexico is full of very old and closed off communities; if you are not a local, you likely know little about the inner workings of the communities themselves and appearances should always be questioned. 

New Mexico and Colorado have extensive problems with the Mexican Mafia and other highly organized crime syndicates. Drug running up from the border and the lucrative sex trade have led to unimaginable crimes.

When I first arrived in this particular area, I was warned extensively by locals and police that being on the streets alone is dangerous to ones health. When I say that the point of the post should not be ignored, I am not joking.


----------



## Art101 (Oct 25, 2016)

Dang I was hoping there would a late breaking story on this.


----------



## deathrehearsal (Nov 1, 2016)

@Desert I've lived within a hundred miles or so of that portion of the I25 corridor for over ten years now and I'm familiar with that closed community phenomenon that you describe. It's not something I've ever experienced anywhere else and whether it can be attributed to Mexican Mafia, or simply a matter of people who are obsessive about their privacy, it is a little spooky. There are regular disappearances here which I've always assumed were MM related as a fuck load of heroin and meth moves through all of these little, remote, towns. Plus I've been digesting the local lore about certain families for all of those ten years and in that time I've met some of these people and I have come to believe at least some of what I've heard.


----------



## black (Apr 6, 2017)

this is wild. I don't think its unlikely the whole story is true. travelers have been targeted by serial killers for a while now eh? I aint a local so I don't have any authority on the issue really. but I think I believe it.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Apr 6, 2017)

black said:


> this is wild. I don't think its unlikely the whole story is true. travelers have been targeted by serial killers for a while now eh? I aint a local so I don't have any authority on the issue really. but I think I believe it.


I moved out of the area but I drive through that town frequently and wonder about this.


----------



## 0degrees (Apr 7, 2017)

I've seen enough that I would believe the whole story....The world is full of crazy incidents and people that believe they never happened....


----------



## dandelionwillow (May 20, 2017)

i just posted this and was led back to this thread i had forgotten about. 
WHO REMEMBERS 
the serial killers
driving around the south I think the last i heard they were in NM. I heard it was an older husband and wife in an RV. From my own experiences:
A few years ago I was looking for a ride on craigslist from nebraska to texas and was contacted by a husband and wife in an rv going to chorpus christi. i didnt trust them because it didnt seem right they said ages 21 and 23. then a few days later i was seeking a ride going to cali and i got a message from a couple in an rv going to cali ages 22 and 24 and they had a different number but similar story. i dont remember if i confronted them about it or not but i flagged their craigslist ad. 
then i heard about the serial killers. just last year i was trying to get a ride 20 miles from raton nm to trinidad co and i got a weird offer from a man in an rv he wanted to know how much we weighed. we said prob. 400 lbs with the gear etc he said no how much do the humans weigh. supposedly about his couch but it scared me. i saw a post another time recentpy about a couple in an rv with a pic of a new flashy rv but the pic looked like it was from google. 
so i just want to warn everyone that a similar thing happened today. i posted a rideshare for fl to alabama and i got a response but i dont have an email its hidden by craigslist and the name is supposedly jeb stewart. he says him and his wife are going to Alabama in an rv. they dont want money they are being super flexible but i cant have a phone number. "because a previous rider harrased them after he was dropped off and they had to get a new phone" thats sketchy as fuck. its easy to block a # these days.bThey say their ages are 62 and 59. Maybe im being overly cautious. i know its rare to get a ride in an rv. Trust yo gut!
i am not taking the ride.....
Safe Travels!!!!


----------

